# Costa del mar vs Maui Jim?



## fishnhunt247 (May 22, 2014)

I'm going to be getting LASIK soon and I was wondering what would be a better pair I sunglass.. I've been looking at costa del mar and Maui Jim. I mainly fish bays and marsh.


----------



## TexasGrandSlam (Apr 13, 2013)

I love my costas with the green 580 lenses, but their customer service has declined over the last few years compared to Maui Jims. I'd go with whatever feels better. They're both quality manufactures.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I love my Costas. Best on the water glare reduction I've found.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

I have both and it's a wash. I just purchased a prescription pair of Maui Jims (because I was able to use FSA(Flexible health Spending Account) and the doctor I went to didn't carry Costas. (I DO now have a pair of Fisch 580G Costa's for sale)


----------



## EdK (Jun 20, 2012)

Have both, multiple pairs. Costa CS is definitely in decline. My Maui's have not required service. I find Maui's more comfortable and the lenses are a wash. Costa Fisch have great coverage but a fogging issue. Smith Optics look nice, not sure about their performance.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

EdK said:


> Have both, multiple pairs. Costa CS is definitely in decline. My Maui's have not required service. I find Maui's more comfortable and the lenses are a wash. Costa Fisch have great coverage but a fogging issue. Smith Optics look nice, not sure about their performance.


 not sure about fogging as mine have never had that problem. Maybe it's your face shape?
I imagine some rainX would solve that problem.


----------



## EdK (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah, melon is large and that is why I got the Fisch.


----------



## AlCapone (May 28, 2014)

I have both but I prefer MJ. I also have a Costa that I can let go.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Smith Optics


----------



## Stratos8588 (Jan 31, 2015)

I got Costa's that are a white Tuna Alley frame with green mirror 580G lens over Christmas. I absolutely love them. I prefer them over MJ. If your going to go with Costa, get 580G. They are light weight, highest quality, and the lens don't scratch. 400G are lower quality, and 580P are polycarbonated lens, so they will scratch. Costa's all the way!!


----------



## inventurous (May 30, 2009)

I have both, and multiples of the MJ which I prefer. My selection process was fit first, optics second (both have decent optics) and weight third. 

I also have a pair of Oakleys which get worn quite a bit because of the grippy ear socks which keep them secure when wet.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

You cant go wrong with either. However, I think the quality of the costas are a little better


----------



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

Maui Jim fan here. I have the Peahi's and they are awesome!


----------



## Megalops Atlanticus (Nov 1, 2011)

I have both Costas and Maui Jim. I find myself picking up the Maui Jims more than the Costas.


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

I have been wearing costas for about 15 years. I think the quality of the newer glasses has fallen off since the first pair I bought years ago. I have bought 6 pair (still have 4 pair) over the years. 

The newer pairs have had the blue mirror deteriorating around the edges and the rubber on the arms falls off. The first pair I bought (wave killers) in 2000 still have original lenses. 

When I wear out the 4 pairs I have I will look into something else.


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

LA Wader said:


> I have been wearing costas for about 15 years. I think the quality of the newer glasses has fallen off since the first pair I bought years ago. I have bought 6 pair (still have 4 pair) over the years.
> 
> The newer pairs have had the blue mirror deteriorating around the edges and the rubber on the arms falls off. The first pair I bought (wave killers) in 2000 still have original lenses.
> 
> When I wear out the 4 pairs I have I will look into something else.


This is where I am now, but my 4 pair of Costas are worn out....so I'm heading to MJ for a change.


----------



## Aggie1127 (Nov 18, 2014)

Never felt the need to switch from my Oakleys.


----------



## Kevin Spectackler (Feb 1, 2012)

Another sunglasses thread... I've tried them all mentioned so far and then some. I like Oakley best, repeatedly. Everyone has their preference, and you'll never get everyone to agree on one being best. Get some dark ones and get another pair with some amount of Amber. Polarized is most important, the rest is personal preference.


----------



## Garwood57 (Jul 1, 2007)

My Costas are great on the water, but agree with other posters, Customer Service and quality down, will try something else when replacement time comes.


----------



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

I like Maui Jim's lens. But I like Costa's frames and frame selections.

MJ has a very limited frame selection


----------

